# Will Misdemeanor Deny PE License?



## goodoboy25 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello,

I am applying for PE License in Texas via application process online. I received deferred adjudication for driving while license suspended 10 years ago (4 traffic in one year is the reason). I served probation for 6 months and a few years later I had the recorded sealed from public. So on applications I select NO for this questions.

Do I need to click "YES" when asked if I ever received felony, misdemeanor, probation, or deferred adjudication?

Will I be denied privilege to take PE exam due to this probation? I have not had any trouble since that time with the law and I don't plan on having any trouble.

Thank your help.

I have not submitted the application yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2013)

I would suggest talking to your lawyer first, then contacting the State board. That's some legal $hit above my paygrade...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 30, 2013)

goodoboy25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for PE License in Texas via application process online. *I received deferred adjudication* for driving while license suspended 10 years ago (4 traffic in one year is the reason). I served probation for 6 months and a few years later I had the recorded sealed from public. So on applications I select NO for this questions.
> 
> Do I need to click "YES" when asked if I ever received felony, misdemeanor, probation, or deferred adjudication?




If you received deferred adjudication, and they specifically ask on the questionnaire if you have ever received deferred adjudication, then you should answer "yes." I think if you explain the situation, you won't have any trouble getting the license. But if they find out that you lied on the application, they will absolutely revoke your license (and probably notify your home state board about it). I seriously doubt that traffic violations will prevent you from getting licensed.


----------



## goodoboy25 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you. I will click Yes and move on.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with wilheld--you'll potentially be in way more trouble if you say no. I also highly doubt you'd be denied a license based on your probation.


----------



## goodoboy25 (Apr 30, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> I agree with wilheld--you'll potentially be in way more trouble if you say no. I also highly doubt you'd be denied a license based on your probation.


Thank you. I will select yes


----------



## Peele1 (May 1, 2013)

You may even try to get your record expunged, since its been a long time. If it is expunged, (verify with attorney) then it's like it never happened. It may be easier to get it expunged than go through all of the hoopla for any/all licenses, job applications, background checks, etc.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Sep 16, 2013)

I know this is old, but if anyone stumbles upon this in the future (I know I was looking all over myself) - I have two felonies on my record (from one instance). I declared everything in the application (had to get expensive certified court records to submit), and wrote a letter describing what happened, how I had changed from who I was, how I bettered myself, etc. My application was accepted; I was never contacted by NCEES for additional details or anything.

It probably helped that I have a current secret clearance. That was immensely harder to get...

Note that for licencing, an "expungement" (i.e. 1203.4) does not apply. I had my convictions dismissed under 1203.4 - but I still had to declare it. You must still declare any convictions that were dismissed under 1203.4.

It can be hard to show "who you are" in light of "who you were", but it can be done. If you're in the same boat, and want any additional details, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 16, 2013)

nsgoldberg said:


> I know this is old, but if anyone stumbles upon this in the future (I know I was looking all over myself) - I have two felonies on my record (from one instance). I declared everything in the application (had to get expensive certified court records to submit), and wrote a letter describing what happened, how I had changed from who I was, how I bettered myself, etc. My application was accepted; I was never contacted by NCEES for additional details or anything.
> It probably helped that I have a current secret clearance. That was immensely harder to get...
> 
> Note that for licencing, an "expungement" (i.e. 1203.4) does not apply. I had my convictions dismissed under 1203.4 - but I still had to declare it. You must still declare any convictions that were dismissed under 1203.4.
> ...


Curious as to if you were applying to a particular state? If so, which one? Or were you making application for a NCEES record? Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Sep 28, 2013)

That was on my application for licensure (in CA). I only work in CA, so I haven't had the need to apply for an NCEES record.... yet.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Sep 30, 2013)

I think if it were me, I'd go ahead and get my NCEES record done so that I would only have to go through this hassle once. I would do this even if I had no current plans to practice in another state.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Sep 30, 2013)

Good point. I'll look into that after I get my PE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2020)

Viagra Kaufen Aber Wo Laurgy Cialis suigue Cephalexin Metformin object cialis for sale online ribJaini Amoxil 500


----------

